# Barrel Twist - Left and Right?



## berreez (Dec 29, 2010)

Can someone help me understand why there are left twists on some barrels and right twists on some others and how that might affect recoil for left-handers?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I couldn't say. 
Theoretically: I'm sure any number of hairs could be split over the question.
Realistically: I don't think it matters.


----------



## berreez (Dec 29, 2010)

Overkill0084 said:


> I couldn't say.
> Theoretically: I'm sure any number of hairs could be split over the question.
> Realistically: I don't think it matters.


I was watching Top Shot the other night and this question came up. It seems if a barrel has a right-hand twist the recoil for a right hander would be up and to the left.

Since I'm a lefty and my Kimber has a left hand twist, I can expect the recoil to go up and to the right.

So, for me I think it does matter.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Theoretically, the Earth's rotation matters as well, especially if your facing north or south. I would think that unless your firing a really large bullet from a really small gun, barrel twist is waaayyy down the list of things to worry about.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In some cases, for instance in which the barrel screws into the gun's frame, the twist direction is chosen to screw the barrel in tighter, rather than tending to loosen it.
In some cases in the past, the direction of twist was chosen because it was different from that of the competition. (See: Colt's vs. S&W.)

Of course, it also depends upon where the manufacturer is. Barrels screw in the other direction, in the Southern Hemisphere. (Do you really want to buy a Brazilian-made pistol?)
 :anim_lol:


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Overkill0084 said:


> Theoretically, the Earth's rotation matters as well, especially if your facing north or south. I would think that unless your firing a really large bullet from a really small gun, barrel twist is waaayyy down the list of things to worry about.


And I thought that you were going to say that it had something to do with the curvature of the earth! :mrgreen:


----------

